# émulation sur pc,  ou pas? En hard sinon?



## 16slice (1 Novembre 2013)

Salut a vous, 


Pourrais-je faire tourner un émulateur de Mac, sur mon Pc (7 en 64bit) afin d'utiliser le logiciel présent sur cette page > http://www.watersedgesoftware.com/05Solutions/SP-12Librarian/index.html

J'ai lus ici et la sur le Net, que les émulateur sa fonctionne pas ou plus, et puis je tombe sur se forum en français, du coup l&#8217;espoir revient^^
http://forums.macg.co/jeu-mac/emulation-mac-pc-21165.html




Sinon, si impossibilité. quel Vieux Macintosh, pas chère, avec une peu de mémoire pour stoker mes fichier, pas grand chose, c'est assez légé, serait susceptible de m&#8217;arranger la vie.
bien entendu, si sa pouvais être tres compact, et compatible avec mon Ecran plat de pc, sa serai le top.
Totalement au hasard via une recherche bref, sa se trouve encore ce genre de bécane VAW: Computer Collection: Macintosh LC III
ou 
VAW: Computer Collection: PowerBook 3400c/180

c'est robuste? sa correspondrais avec ma recherche en second choix?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2013)

Il existe deux émulateurs "Mac" qui fonctionnent sur PC :

- Basilisk II, qui émule un Mac à base de processeur 68K (68020, 68030 ou 68040), et permet en gros de faire tournet les versions 7.x et 8.0 de Mac OS,

- Sheepshaver, qui émule un PowerMac "old world", et permet en gros de faire tourner les versions 7.5.x à 9.0.4 de Mac OS.

Toutefois, vu les contraintes du logiciel que tu souhaites faire fonctionner :


> Your Macintosh must have the built-in "classic" (AKA "standard") Modem and Printer serial ports. They are round, 8-pin Mini-DIN connectors (not Geoports or USB ports).
> You need a MIDI interface for the Macintosh with 2 MIDI cables. The MIDI interface must attached to your Macintosh using either the Printer port or the Modem port (mentioned above), both of which are built-in serial ports. SP-12 Librarian requires only one (1) MIDI input (SP-12 drum machine to MIDI interface) and one (1) MIDI output (MIDI interface to SP-12 drum machine). Additional MIDI ports are not required by SP-12 Librarian, though they are not detrimental. The two MIDI cables connect your MIDI interface's IN and OUT ports to the SP-12's MIDI IN and MIDI OUT ports.



Aucun émulateur, qu'il soit sur Mac ou sur PC ne sera capable de le faire fonctionner. Non seulement il te faudra trouver un vrai Mac pour y parvenir, mais en plus, tu devras te dégoter une interface midi qui soit compatible, c'est pas gagné.

Pour le Mac, d'après ce que j'ai lu, le LC III, comme le PowerBook 3400 conviendraient, ainsi que quasiment tout Mac du 512Ke de 1986 aux PowerMac G3 "beiges" de 1997, sous système 6.x, 7.x ou 8.x.


----------



## 16slice (1 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aucun émulateur, qu'il soit sur Mac ou sur PC ne sera capable de le faire fonctionner. Non seulement il te faudra trouver un vrai Mac pour y parvenir, mais en plus, tu devras te dégoter une interface midi qui soit compatible, c'est pas gagné.
> 
> Pour le Mac, d'après ce que j'ai lu, le LC III, comme le PowerBook 3400 conviendraient, ainsi que quasiment tout Mac du 512Ke de 1986 aux PowerMac G3 "beiges" de 1997, sous système 6.x, 7.x ou 8.x.



Ok, Merci pour ta réponse claire et rapide!

Faut que je regarde qu'est-ce que cette interface Midi, je vois 1 (ou 2) prise din 5 Broche, au cul des bécane, je pensai bettement que c'était des prise Midi, comme j'avais lu plusieur fois qu'il en était ainsi sur les Atari 520st je crois, j'y croyais la aussi.


C'est fout ses soft, sa fait des miracle, 
mais 20ans après avec un ordi qui pourrai piloté une fusé, tu peu plus t'en servir lol
j'aurai du apprend a coder plutôt que de jouer a l'atai 2600 dans les année 80^^

je vais me résigner a sauvegarder en 12mn et pas 1'45... :sleep:


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2013)

Si je lis les specs il faut un port modem ou imprimante pour y connecter un un boitier MIDI. Mais est-ce pour autant que ça ne marcherait pas avec un modèle USB sur un PowerBook G3 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2013)

16slice a dit:


> Faut que je regarde qu'est-ce que cette interface Midi, je vois 1 (ou 2) prise din 5 Broche, au cul des bécane, je pensai bettement que c'était des prise Midi, comme j'avais lu plusieur fois qu'il en était ainsi sur les Atari 520st je crois, j'y croyais la aussi.



Les prises midi, telles que présentes sur les Atari ST (pas seulement les 520, d'ailleurs, tous) sont des prises "Din 5 broches", sur les Mac, tu n'as pas de telles prises, il y a des "mini-Din 8 broches", les prises imprimantes et modem, qui sont des ports "série", et des "mini Din 4 broches", qui sont les ports ADB (Apple Desktop Bus, une interface destinée aux périphériques lents et alimentés, tels claviers, souris, joysticks). Pas de ports Midi, mais je sais qu'il existait des interfaces "midi" qui devaient je pense, se brancher sur un port modem ou imprimante.

Ah, au fait la "DB25" des Mac "de bureau"ou l'HDI 30 des portables, c'est pas un port "parallèle", c'est le SCSI pour les disques externes et les scanners, principalement.




melaure a dit:


> Si je lis les specs il faut un port modem ou imprimante pour y connecter un un boitier MIDI. Mais est-ce pour autant que ça ne marcherait pas avec un modèle USB sur un PowerBook G3 ?



Je ne sais pas, mais en tous cas, sur le site, ils disent que non !



> Your Macintosh must have the built-in "classic" (AKA "standard") Modem and Printer serial ports. They are round, 8-pin Mini-DIN connectors (not Geoports or USB ports).


----------



## 16slice (1 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ces infos supplémentaire,
 pour ma culture personnel.
car je pense que je vais abandonner l'idée, avec regret.

Il semblerai que s'amuser avec un sampleur de 1984 ai des contraintes qui ne peuvent être surmonté.
Du moins si le soft existe et fonctionne, 
je pense qu'il serai possible de transposer les bon résultat dans un soft compatible avec les technologie d'aujourd'hui.
Mais c'est hors de mes compétence.

Ils ont bien inventer le stockage sur carte SD, avec un "émulateur commodore" pour mon sampleur, mais sa prend pas moins de temps. Et c'est chère en plus.
12mn pour loader un projet, et s'apercevoir qu'on c'est tromper de fichier, et la on pleure lol.

La seul solution résonable était donc se soft (pas gratuit non plus), avec un vieux mac, et sans garanti de résulta, ou de perte de donner...

Je vous remercie passionné que vous êtes


----------



## claude72 (1 Novembre 2013)

J'ai eu un pote qui faisait de la musique, et je me souviens qu'il avait une connexion Midi sur un G3 beige, et il n'avait pas d'interface USB... donc cette interface devait fonctionner sur un port série 

Et aujourd'hui un G3 beige tu en trouves pour moins de quelques dizaines d'euros, gavés de RAM (768 Mo max), avec un gros disque-dur, voire même un graveur de CD...


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2013)

Tu te trouves un ancien Mac, ça coute pas cher, et tu prends un truc comme ça sur eBay.

C'est pas si compliqué ?


----------



## 16slice (1 Novembre 2013)

humm, oui.

Le port série ou parallèle je sais plus, pour joystick peu faire office d'entré Midi il me semble.
je l'ai déja lu, faut surement bricoler un adaptateur si sa existe pas..
je dis sa de mémoire.


Alors ce G3 beige, je dis Oui, avec graveur CD sa peu être pas mal, 
usb j'ai cru voir? c'est encore mieux au cas ou.

ce qui me freine plus c'est la taill 
je cherche a caler sa dans un petit coin, 
j'ai déja pas mal de grosse machine dans mon salon et madame n'est que moyennement emballer ahah


Donc:
L'écran est indispensable ? Puis-je me servir de mon écran plat de Pc qui dispose de plusieurs entré, ou une rétro compatibilité va faire que nan?

Sa risque pas de me lâcher dans les patte après 2 mois, 
sachant que je lallumerai surement 1 fois par jour minimum ?





@Melaure, c'est pas compliqué dans l'absolu, nan!! 
Mais je veux pas acheter un truc a 30 + une interface midi + le soft+ 1 ou 2 autre petite chose auquel je n'est pas pensé, et m'apercevoir que sa fonctionne pas.

Alors je me renseigne, je suis content d'en discuter avec vous d'ailleurs  
J'ai acheté mon 1er PC en 2005, a presque 30ans.
J'ai pas grandi avec des Mac, tous est un peu flou pour moi. D'ou mes interrogation de noob complet


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2013)

A mon avis ça doit être possible de trouver un PowerBook G3 sur eBay sans te ruiner. Et ça prend pas plus de place qu'un portable PC.

Sinon Midiman est une marque que j'ai souvent vu, j'ai moi-même un Uno (USB vers midi) qui me permettait de piloter un Yamaha MU-10 (mais je ne m'en sers plus). Ca me permettait d'écouter des musiques midi sympas de bien meilleure façon qu'avec les instruments Quicktime ...


----------



## 16slice (1 Novembre 2013)

Ok un portable G3, sa devrais pas très encombrant, je vais essayer de me dégoter sa, pas chere voir gratuit en en parlant autour de moi.

Si sa marche bien, je me lancerai bien a tester le 512Ke, il en jette point de vu desing je trouve 
c'est tout petit? ou les photo sont trompeuse? les disquette c'est du Zip du floppy 3.5?
http://www.vectronicsappleworld.com/collection/articlepics/512ke/image2.jpg



Le yam Mu10 ? qkesa donc, c'est une drôle de boite lol, je vais aller étudier sa, héhé.

Pour l'usb to Midi, j'ai aussi ce genre de cable, sa marche bien en effet!!
Mais il est dis aparament que pour le soft, c'est pas sa...
je continu mes recherches avant de claquer mes 99$ dans ce soft.

Merci pour les conseil


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2013)

16slice a dit:


> c'est tout petit? ou les photo sont trompeuse?



C'est pas très gros, l'écran, c'est un 9 pouces, le même que celui du premier Minitel, la machine est un peu plus haute que le dit Minitel, mais fait plus ou moins la même largeur. en gros les dimensions sont (hauteur, largeur, profondeur, en cm) 35x25x28, pour un poids de l'ordre de 7,5 Kg. Le lecteur de disquettes est bien un 3,5 pouces, mais double densité seulement (400 Ko en simple face, 800 Ko en double face), et généralement, il ne digère pas les disquettes haute densité, même formatées à ces capacités.


----------



## 16slice (2 Novembre 2013)

Ah oui, c'est pas très fonctionnel en terme de stockage (pour ce que je voudrais en faire)
Mais sa reste jolie de mon point de vu 

Pour conclure, sans vous embêter plus que sa avec mes questions.
Le prix honnête pour un PowerBook G3 en bonne état est de combien daprès vous?
Que je vise le prix le plus juste. 

En cas de panne on peu espérer le réparé facilement, ou les pièce commence a ce faire rare?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2013)

16slice a dit:


> Le prix honnête pour un PowerBook G3 en bonne état est de combien d&#8217;après vous?



Quel, PowerBook G3 ?, il y en a eu 4 modèles, un "old world", deux "intermédiaires" et un "new world".

Par "old world" on entend une machine utilisant un firmware classique en Rom, et incappable de faire tourner Mac OS X, en principe, Mac OS 9.1 maximum (même si un bricolage permet de le passer en 9.2.2), c'est le cas du PowerBook "Kanga", le premier PowerBook G3 à 250 Mhz de fin 1997.

Par "intermédiaire", j'entends des machines utilisant encore des Roms, mais contenant l'open-firmware, qui, toutefois, vu qu'il est en Rom, ne peut pas être mis à jour, il y en a eu deux : le PowerBook "Wallstreet" (et son avatar tardif le PDQ) à 233, 250 et 292 Mhz (233, 266 et 300 Mhz pour le PDQ, avec de la cache L2 pour le 233, là où le modèle Wallstreet en était dépourvu), et qui pouvait faire tourner Mac OS X jusqu'à la 10.2.8, et le PowerBook "Lombard" (333 et 400 Mhz) qui lui, pouvait faire tourner jusqu'à Mac OS X 10.3.9.

Enfin, par "New World", on entend les machines recevant l'Open Firmware en Eprom, et donc qu'il est possible de mettre à jour. en PowerBook G3, il n'y en a eu qu'une le "Pismo" (400 et 500 Mhz), qui peut faire tourner jusqu'à Mac OS X 10.4.11 (au delà, faut un G4 à au moins 867 Mhz).

Pour le prix, ça peut aller de 20-30 &#8364; pour un Kanga à maxi 150 &#8364; pour un Pismo 500 en excellent état et bien boosté (1 Go de Ram et disque de 40 ou 80 Go), je pense (et non, mon Pismo 500 1 Go/80 Go n'est pas à vendre ! ).



16slice a dit:


> En cas de panne on peu espérer le réparé facilement, ou les pièce commence a ce faire rare?



Ces machines, du moins les trois dernières, on trouve encore des pièces, mais ça commence à être ardu, pour le Kanga, je ne sais pas, mais je pense que ça doit être encore plus rare, vu qu'il n'a duré que 6 mois de 11/1997 à 5/1998 avant d'être remplacé par le Wallstreet, donc, il n'a pas du y en avoir beaucoup en circulation (moi, je n'en ai jamais vu).


Ah, dernier détail : par rapport aux ports série exigés par le soft objet de ton premier post, seuls le Kanga et le Wallstreet/PDQ en sont dotés (un seul port mixte, imprimante/modem, mais ces machines ont un modem interne), dès le Lombard, ils a été remplacé par de l'USB 1.1 (et sur le Pismo, le Firewire 400 a rejoint l'USB en remplaçant le SCSI).


----------



## 16slice (2 Novembre 2013)

Ok merci,
pour les performance elle même, je pense que le plus petit des model serrai ok, 
juste un disque dur de quelques Go et se sera parfait.


> testing with a standard Macintosh Plus was used with two 800K floppy disk drives


j'aurai tendance a dire que un G3 basique, est une formul 1 à coter nan?


Au niveau du firmware, 


> System 6, System 7, or Mac OS 8.x is required on your Macintosh. SP-12 Librarian does not support Mac OS 9 or newer


Donc la encore, 9.xx, OS X ou mieux, est pas nécessaire.


Alors si je résume, un PowerBook G3 Wallstreet, 
Avec un Os 8 ? C'est possible? Tu parle de mise a jour, mais pas de downgrade (et la j'ai peur  )


En parallèle je cherche justement aussi l'interface midi.. Et la aussi c'est pas si simple vu l'age.. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_kw=MIDIMAN+Mini+Macman+Midi+Interface


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2013)

Pour le Wallstreet, le système minimal est le 8.0, mais le PDQ, lui, c'est 8.1 au moins (j'ai eu deux PDQ, l'un était fourni avec 8.5.1 et le second avec 8.6).

Même un Wallstreet 233 (donc sans cache L2) c'est pas une formule 1, comparé à un 512 Ke, c'est une fusée interplanétaire ! Ça ne doit pas être loin de 100 fois plus rapide !


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2013)

Marrant cette précision entre le Min-Din Apple et le GeoPort
L'un a 8 pins et l'autre 9.
Mais n'y connaissant rien, je vois dans WP que le Geoport 9 broches est compatible avec le MiniDin 8 boches. C'est space 
source : Connecteur Mini DIN - Wikipédia

J'ignorais d'ailleurs que certains Macs avaient cette interface !


----------

